# Erfahrungen mit Abrechnungsfirmen für Mehrwertnummern?



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin zum ersten mal in diesem Forum und weiß noch nicht so recht ob meine Frage hier richtig platziert ist, jedoch Versuch macht klug.

Als zukünftiger Anbieter einer 0900 Nummer (seriöse Premium Beratung) suche ich Erfahrungsberichte von anderen Anbietern mit Providern/Abrechnungsfirmen wie z.B. Nummerndirekt oder andere.

Freue mich auf Antworten

Danke und schönen Tag


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

Ich glaube, daß das hier nicht das richtige Forum für dich ist , 
versuch es mal bei

http://www.jaginforum.de
http://dialercenter.de/ 
http://dialerfragen.de/
http://www.affiliates.de/

ob die seriös sind kann ich nicht beurteilen , jedenfalls behaupten sie es 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

Hallo technofreak,

merci für die schnelle Antwort !!!

mfG


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

das war ne ernstgemeinte Anfrage. 

Z.B. anwalt online spart echtes Geld, persönlich gesprochen, sind schnell 100-200 Euro weg, nach Lesen von einigen threads hier vielleicht kein schlechter Tipp.

Hallo technofreak, 

0900 gehört, Schublade auf und zu.

die Links haben mir nicht weitergeholfen.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## sascha (19 März 2004)

Bei Jagin solltest Du aber tatsächlich Tipps bekommen, wer vernünftig arbeitet, und wer nicht. Mal probiert?


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

Hallo Sascha,

ja!  warte noch auf die Möglichkeit, bei Jagin selbst zu posten, geht nicht alles so schnell wie hier...

die Technik bei Jagin ist insgesamt wohl als sparsam zu bezeichnen.

Spontan gefunden habe ich nix verwertbares, schade um die Zeit.

Und: Computerbetrug gibt es auch für Unternehmer

thanx


----------



## Raimund (19 März 2004)

*Jag*

 
@0900anbieter,

zu Umgang zwíschen seriösen Geschäftsfreunden hier:

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=697bbfc19d4b2de4197fb14ad7ba4934&threadid=35160

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

Hallo Raimund,

den Thread im Jaginforum habe ich, wie noch weitere, gelesen.
Und das bestärkt mich in meinem Mißtrauen mit Geschäftskontakten, die ich nicht persönlich kenne...
Ich will und kann eine gute Dienstleistung anbieten und brauche dafür (Abrechnungs-)Support. Da will ich gleich auf das richtige Pferd setzten.

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.


----------



## Moralapostel (19 März 2004)

@0900Anbieter

Meld' Dich 'mal an, damit ich Dir 'ne PN schicken kann.


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2004)

0900Anbieter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo technofreak,
> 
> 0900 gehört, Schublade auf und zu.



Was erwartest du? In diesem Forum posten ausschließlich (unfreiwillig)  Betroffene und  auf der anderen Seite 
gelegentlich Anbieter , die  über Dialer früher 0190 jetzt 0900 abrechnen und einzig und allein 
über die Modalitäten dieses Systems argumentieren. 

Woher  sollen wir wissen, ob es 0900 Nummern gibt, die den Content wert sind?  
Weder die anderen Mitstreiter noch ich sind willens horrende Summen zu investieren 
um dies zu überprüfen.  Ich habe jedenfalls noch *nie * die Notwendigkeit der Inanspruchnahme
 eines Mehrwertdienstes gesehen. 

tf


----------



## 0900Anbieter (19 März 2004)

Hallo technofreak,

ich hoffe es gibt bald (m)eine 0900 Nummer, deren Content das Geld Wert ist  

Horrende Summe ist relativ, Spezialistenwissen für z.B. 10-20 Euro schnell abrufen zu können, das dem Nutzer (bei mir vorrangig Firmenkunden) einen weitaus höheren Mehrwert verschafft ist eine gute Dienstleistung zumindest für den, der über das Internet keine entsprechende Information findet. Die schon erwähnten Anwalt-Hotlines übrigens bedürfen keiner fiesen Tricks, da sie für Menschen ohne Rechtschutzversicherung *oft *die beste Alternative sind.

Nochmals, mein Ansinnen ist seriös und ich bin hier nicht registriert um es zu bewerben, sondern weil ich als Eigentümer einer 0900 Nummer nicht automatisch vor Abzocke, sprich Computerbetrug, gefeit bin.


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2004)

0900Anbieter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo technofreak,
> Horrende Summe ist relativ, Spezialistenwissen für z.B. 10-20 Euro schnell abrufen zu können,



Das ist mag sein, um aber festzustellen ob es Nummern gibt, die ihren Content wert sind ,
 müßte ich horrende Summen ausgeben, denn mit einer  Nummer ist es ja nicht getan. 
Hier gilt das gleiche Problem wie mit allen Mehrwertdiensten per 0900:  
Der User kauft die Katze im Sack, no offense , das soll nicht gegen dich gehen, 
aber es ist nun mal das  allgemeine Problem. Telefondienste sind dabei noch die weniger problematischen,
das sie relativ schnell zu beenden sind . Ob aber ein telefonischer Anwaltsdienst oder Hotline den 
Preis wert ist , läßt sich wenn überhaupt in der Regel erst nach einem längeren Gespräch 
feststellen, un dann ist u.U. schon einiges auf der Telefonrechnung aufgelaufen
tf


----------



## 0900Anbieter (19 März 2004)

Hallo Technofreak, 

im Prinzip stimmts schon was du schreibst (Katze im Sack) das ist jedoch nicht ein 0900 spezifisches Problem und gilt zum Beispiel auch für Reisen oder Fußballbundesligaspiele, die man leider nicht nach der Hälfte zum halben Preis verlassen kann, wenn sie den gezahlten Preis nicht wert sind. 
Der Markt regelt das über die Qualitätsbewertung, erfolgreiche Geschäftsmodelle beziehen ihre Kundschaft oft über Empfehlungen und entwickeln Stammkundschaften, Inkompetenz wird mit Marktverdrängung bestraft.


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2004)

0900Anbieter schrieb:
			
		

> im Prinzip stimmts schon was du schreibst (Katze im Sack) das ist jedoch nicht ein 0900 spezifisches Problem und gilt zum Beispiel auch für Reisen oder Fußballbundesligaspiele, die man leider nicht nach der Hälfte zum halben Preis verlassen kann, wenn sie den gezahlten Preis nicht wert sind.
> Der Markt regelt das über die Qualitätsbewertung, erfolgreiche Geschäftsmodelle beziehen ihre Kundschaft oft über Empfehlungen und entwickeln Stammkundschaften, Inkompetenz wird mit Marktverdrängung bestraft.


Es sind immer wieder die gleichen Argumente und Vergleiche , die aber hinken. Bei  all diesen Beispielen sind
Gesamtpreis und eine  wenigstens in etwa vorhersehbare Dienstleistung abzuschätzen. 

Wenn ich aber eine  zeitbasierte Hotline anrufe , woher will ich wissen , ob der Heißlinienmensch (wenn er gut ist) 
trotz bereits für ihn erkennbarer Lösung mich an der "Strippe" festhält , um auf seine  bzw. seines Auftragsgebers 
"Kosten" zu kommen. Dies ist völlig intransparent für den Kunden und würde sich wenn
überhaupt nur nach bereits erheblichen angefallenen Kosten herausstellen. 

Solange außerdem das durch Mißbrauch dieser Nummern geprägte Negativimage immer 
weitere Bevökerungskreise zur totalen Mehrwertdienstabstinenz bewegt  (sprich Totalsperrung aller 0190/0900 ) hab
 ich da meine  Zweifel, ob sich das rechnet

tf


----------



## 0900Anbieter (19 März 2004)

Hallo,



> Bei all diesen Beispielen sind
> Gesamtpreis und eine wenigstens in etwa vorhersehbare Dienstleistung abzuschätzen.



das sehe ich anders, bzw. meine Erfahrung ist eine andere.



> Wenn ich aber eine zeitbasierte Hotline anrufe , woher will ich wissen , ob der Heißlinienmensch (wenn er gut ist)
> trotz bereits für ihn erkennbarer Lösung mich an der "Strippe" festhält , um auf seine bzw. seines Auftragsgebers
> "Kosten" zu kommen



Könnte ein Problem darstellen und zwar im Einzelfall, jedoch nicht im Grundsatz. Fakt ist: Wissen kann ich es nicht. Und: Wenn ich den möglichen Nutzen geringer einschätze als das Risiko über den Tisch gezogen zu werden, rufe ich nicht an. Wenn ich angerufen habe, mache ich mir am Ende die Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung. Negativ heißt, niemals mehr anrufen, positiv heißt empfehlen und bei Bedarf wieder nutzen.

für den Anbieter bedeutet das, will er erfolgreich sein, muß die Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung des Users/Kunden positiv sein, sonst gibt es weder Empfehlung noch Stammkunde, also ist entsprechendes Verhalten angesagt. Fazit: Interessen des Kunden nie aus dem Auge verlieren *und *die Interessen des Anbieters gleichzeitig mitverfolgen... und die sind 1.,2.,3... der Kunde soll wiederkommen.


----------

